# Best (Elite) Acoustic / Classical Guitar Shops in Canada



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm wondering if someone can help me with some suggestions for some of the best acoustic / classical guitar shops in Canada. Looking for shops of the caliber of Toronto's 12th Fret in terms of selection. Specifically interested in upper end acoustic/classical/flamenco guitars.

Any ideas and tips appreciated.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Folkway Music in Guelph might be what you're after...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like the 12th Fret and Folkway. Check the Folkway site (www.folkwaymusic.com) for their upcoming garage sale...lots of stuff on sale. No personal commercial interest, just spreading the word.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on Folkway. I'll visit them as I'm in the GTA?

Any other tips from shops in Canada (West Coast, Montreal, etc.). I travel quite a bit so I will have occasion to visit them over the next month.


----------



## Guitarsam (Apr 27, 2007)

In the vancouver area, i haven't found one that's even close to being as good as selection in terms of higher end acoustics than 12th Fret in Toronto. Check out Rufus Guitar Shop here, they sometimes have some customs or preowned ones from smaller luthiers, a few larrivees and martins but if you've been to 12th Fret, you'd be disappointed. They often have larrivees "blemished" ones from factory that's lower in price, too. It's surprising given the amount of local luthiers in BC that there's really no shop having a range of customs. The chains like L&M and Tom Lee, there's really nothing special to them that you wont find anywhere else in canada.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

The Acoustic Guitar 
Box 63102, 2604 - Kensington Rd. N.W.
Calgary, Alberta

Bourgeois Guitars 
Thompson Guitars 
Northwood 
John David Scott 
Eastman 
Rayco Resophonic 
National Guitars
Gypsy Jazz / Gitane


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

I don't think you'll find a better selection of classicals than Twelfth Fret. I live near the store so I drop in there on my way home from work a lot. I've been in a lot of stores in the U.S. that don't have that kind of selection.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Western guitar stores*

There really is nothing like the 12th Fret and Folkways west of Ontario, with the possible exception of Myer's music in Edmonton, though they don't do much in high end Classicals and The Acoustic Guitar in Calgary *blush*

The Acoustic Guitar in Calgary brings in the odd Marcus Dominelli guitar when it can be pried from his fingers.


----------

